# Price point for the 5D Mark III



## splproductions (Jan 15, 2012)

I haven't been into DSLR's long enough to know this... but what are people's guesses as to the price point of the 5D Mark III whenever it arrives?  Does Canon usually discontinue a "Mark" product and then price the new "Mark" at the same price point?

Just curious because I'd love to get whatever Canon replaces the Mark II with, but if it edges up higher than a Mark II it's out of my ballpark.


----------



## Rephargotohp (Jan 15, 2012)

The Original 5D had a List Price of $3299
the 5D MK II $3499
Both were discounted at street by about $800 when introduced. and slightly lower just before being phased out. ( there is not the massive drop people assume happens)

I would image about the same thing happens, allowing for inflation


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes, the original list price was quite high but the usual selling price for the 5DmkII was (I think) $2500-$2800.  In the last 6 months, it's been going on sale, down to $1999.  

I would expect the 5DmkIII to do just about the same.


----------

